# Spline jig



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

On one of the very few shows PBS has shown here in Arkansas, Bob and Rick used a spline jig and a slot cutter when they made the hexagon stool. Is there any way to get plans for this jig?
Thanks, Boxer


----------



## DonB (Mar 20, 2006)

I found a spline jig design in this book, which I checked out of my local library:

The woodworkers guide to making and using jigs, fixtures and setups : how to get the most from every tool in your shop / David Schiff and Kenneth S. Burton, Jr. ; illustrations by Frank W. Rohrbach ; photography by Mitch 
Mandell.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0875961371/ref=sr_11_1/104-9258609-4077545?_encoding=UTF8


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I do want to clarify that this is a spline jig they used to connect the legs together, and not a jig for mitered corners. I will look into the book, though.
Kevin


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

I will get you some info on the jig Kevin...might be a couple of days though.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I would really appreciate that. No hurry though. I can't thank you enough.
Kevin


----------



## DonB (Mar 20, 2006)

Kevin, your guess was right, the spline jig in the book is for mitered corners.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

check this site out it has lot's of good information on about every type of joint scroll down the page and the spline joint is shown del schisler http://www.sawdustmaking.com/About Joints/about_joints.htm 
Spline Joint

This is a thin strip glued into grooves cut into the pieces being joined, these are used to fasten panels together and to fasten the mitered corners of picture frames. They are made with a table saw and dado blade or with a router and straight bit.

Picture Frame Spline Jig




Splines add strength to a miter joint, a simple jig can be made for use on a table saw or router table. The glued corner is clamped into the jig, the jig is run along the fence on your table saw or router table, the short dowel is used as a handle to keep the jig tight to the fence. Insert the spline, trim and sand even with frame when glue has set.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

boxer

Not to step on Ricks reply but I think this is the one you are talking about.
Hope it helps you make one ,it's a quick and easy one to make.


Bj


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks, Bob. That looks like it would work. What is the 1/4" x 2" slot in the sub-base for?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Boxer

The slot is made so you can replace the sub base with other types, like a 45deg.,15deg.,etc. just remove the wings nuts and the 1/4-20 x 2" carr. bolts and put the new one in place.
Note**I grind the head down on the carr.bolt to 3/8" dia. and 3/16" high and run two slots one for the head and one for the screw, this way I full control of the sub.base.
This can be done quick and easy with a drill and a grinder.
Note **when you cut the 22 1/2 deg. put the cut off back on (glue it in place) then cut to the right size this will help support the part when you run the slot.

Bj


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Bj, I'll give it a shot. I appreciate the info.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Boxer

Here's a snap shot of the slot and the head of the carr.bolt, see below ▼

Bj


----------

